

Elgg: open source social networking platform - mcantelon
http://elgg.org/

======
frisco
This doesn't solve the "global graph" problem. It's basically just an open
source Ning clone.

~~~
stcredzero
Can the interface be used as a front end to what Diaspora builds?

------
joshsharp
I think the issue here is that Elgg doesn't solve the "distributed" problem.
Without that, you cannot migrate billions of Facebook users to a single Elgg
install.

~~~
Bjoern
Billions? You mean Millions right?

------
kwamenum86
Elgg can be hacked into a distributed Facebook but last time I played with
their source, which was about a year ago...well...let's just say that is a
jungle meant for the bravest of explorers.

~~~
vamsee
Same experience here. Had to integrate Elgg into another system, and the code
pretty much turned me off PHP forever.

